# Vinyl Wrap Interior- 3M Dinoc Carbon Fiber - Red Eco



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I did a hood on my old Jeep...

and misc interior pieces.. I had my vinyl laminated to give it the clear coat look.





















I am going to do the gloss black stuff in my ECO at some point with this.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

was it hard installing/wrapping a piece with this stuff? i got many responses saying its tought but how hard is it really ...any tips on installing this with one person? i am thinking of wrapping the back chrome peice on my cruze right underneath the chevy symbol...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> was it hard installing/wrapping a piece with this stuff? i got many responses saying its tought but how hard is it really ...any tips on installing this with one person? i am thinking of wrapping the back chrome peice on my cruze right underneath the chevy symbol...


Its simple but can get messed up easily. Dust is your enemy... Water is your friend.... 

I did my interior pieces without any problem.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've already scratched the silver on the inside of my trim a little, so I was considering this. Can you PM a link from where you bought it?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've already scratched the silver on the inside of my trim a little, so I was considering this. Can you PM a link from where you bought it?


Scratched mine a little too, not sure if I dig the carbon fibre though, maybe a dark grey/gunmetal.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

complex tight curves are tricky... that being said i dont think any interior piece would be tricky. The hardest piece was that calculator... those corners are brutal.

My advice by enough to do your car... and then buy a four square foot extra section. Use up alll the four foot square section on litttle complex stuff to practice then do your cruze and youll be fine.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Its simple but can get messed up easily. Dust is your enemy... Water is your friend....
> 
> I did my interior pieces without any problem.


what did you do with water?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Water is used to help apply the wrap, same with the Grafxwerks overlays, I used water and it made the wrap a little bit more playble. I am thinking of trying it out, but lets jsut say i do apply it and it doesnt stick on the way i want it to...how would i be able to remove the wrap? im guessing water or it jsut peels right off? any help would be sweet

thanks,


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday I ordered a 12"x12" piece of carbon fiber wrap film made by 3m. The stuff adheres to the surface when you apply pressure, so it's a little easier to position than a regular sticker. I plan to do both bowties and hopefully the install will go pretty smooth. I'll post pics whenever I get them done.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah for the front overlay it was really easy to apply the sticker. I just let my buddy hold one side in the air, while i line up the otherside perfectly. Add some water to make things easier for yourself


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

I likey... done deal... im doing it.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

... can someone do a measurement for me?

I havent picked my cruze up yet... How wide is the widest part of the black plastic around the radio....

Im try to figure out if i need a two feet wide piece or a one foot wide piece.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wish there was a carbon fiber interior precut kit to buy...i see they have them in singapore.


----------



## JASONandECHO (May 22, 2011)

I work in a wrap shop, and we recently used this exact same film to wrap his 2000 BMW 325i interior trim pieces. Use a blowtorch, it makes it simple to wrap quickly, no water needed which can reduce the integrity of the adhesive. After torching it and wrapping it, it heals really hard and lasts. I'm planning on wrapping my 2011 Cruze hood with this stuff, although I may go for matte black.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

JASONandECHO said:


> I work in a wrap shop, and we recently used this exact same film to wrap his 2000 BMW 325i interior trim pieces. Use a blowtorch, it makes it simple to wrap quickly, no water needed which can reduce the integrity of the adhesive. After torching it and wrapping it, it heals really hard and lasts. I'm planning on wrapping my 2011 Cruze hood with this stuff, although I may go for matte black.


 
Im a rookie... taking a blow torch to a brand new cars interior is something im not up for haha.

I even found a heat gun alittle much... I like a hair dryer cause it is slow and gives me some wiggle room. 

I wanna do the black on the dash in the dinoc carbon fiber vinyl and then do the silver around the black and on the steering wheel in some sort of wood grain vinyl. 

What type of wood grain vinyl would be suitable for my interior?


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

Practiced on my buddies Z' today using his Dinoc... tomorrow we are wrapping that ugly red spray painted console with matte black vinyl. Not bad for my second try.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you PM a link from where you bought it?


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

ebay... 3M Dinoc


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

blah I hate ebay. Anywhere else that you've seen this?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah nevermind  I found a local place that has it
3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber Modders Vinyl - Silver - 12" x 12"
Oddly it's a "PC Modding shop" but they carry tons of it

3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber Modders Vinyl - Silver - 12" x 12"$14.99


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

jeesh i spend five dollars more and got 4 times that amount. $15 a square foot is three times too high of a price.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Im thinking I wouldnt mind doing this on the silver parts because they seem like they might scratch easy.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

what do you guys think about this stuff? TrimStop | B&I Dash Kit Search


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Come on somebody do this to their car already so i can see if i want to do it to mine :dazed052:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i really want to apply carbon fiber type to mine but like i said in another post, im done being an early adopter!!!


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

Tbh carbon doesnt fit the cruze in any way, it's not a lightweight car, and it surely doesnt looks like it either.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

where can u buy this 3M wrap?


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> where can u buy this 3M wrap?


I bought mine of ebay. Its the cheapest there handsdown.

It should be here tomorrow or the next day so ill make sure to post pics...


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

Its was scary tearing it apart but its actually very simple and very easy once you know what order to rip it apart in.










Looks badass in person. Pics dont do it justice.

Also did front and rear bowties...they are awesome.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

loudandproud said:


> Its was scary tearing it apart but its actually very simple and very easy once you know what order to rip it apart in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome!!! I would love to do that to mine but im sure i will mess it up!!:not_worthy:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

That's exactly what I want to do to mine... maybe next month when I have some money to burn. The same silver trim area, all CF


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

did bowties tonight and debadged...

Also put my hids in...


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

That CF wrap on the center console looks AMAZING. I'd probably screw it up as well though. And I like the HIDs, can't wait to throw mine on. Already have the ballasts from a previous set-up, just need to buy replacement bulbs for the Cruze.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

You said its easy to tear apart once you know where to start, would you mind posting how to tear it apart? lol


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

loudandproud said:


> Its was scary tearing it apart but its actually very simple and very easy once you know what order to rip it apart in.


Would you mind describing said order? I'm looking to doing something similar but this is the part that worries me the most.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this wrap good for outside use too?
If so, please send me some info on where to order this wrap from.
BTW, your car looks amazing! VERY NICE JOB!!!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Gregadeaux said:


> Would you mind describing said order? I'm looking to doing something similar but this is the part that worries me the most.


I have disassembled an automatic Cruze console - both the upper and lower silver pieces are held in place with clips only (no screws). Grab a plastic pry tool from eBay and simply pry around the outer edges.

I am not sure if the lower trim piece on a manual Cruze is the same or not.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It would be cool if someone would sell both silver pieces wrapped in carbon fiber and then the buyer can send back there stock pieces for partial credit...... just an idea


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> It would be cool if someone would sell both silver pieces wrapped in carbon fiber and then the buyer can send back there stock pieces for partial credit...... just an idea


I had considered doing just that since this looks like an easy-ish job for someone who has the time and patience. I looked up the cost for each of those parts and they came to I believe $40 each. So if there is enough interest, I would certainly look deeper into such a venture.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Gregadeaux said:


> I had considered doing just that since this looks like an easy-ish job for someone who has the time and patience. I looked up the cost for each of those parts and they came to I believe $40 each. So if there is enough interest, I would certainly look deeper into such a venture.


 
I would sign up in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

loudandproud said:


> Its was scary tearing it apart but its actually very simple and very easy once you know what order to rip it apart in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting the pics one more time for awesomeness :th_alc:


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I would sign up in a heartbeat!!!!


Well I'm going to see how easy it really is. If it's not too hard, which I dont speculate it being, and I get enough interest, I'll definitely do something like this.

My only worry is getting stuck with a set of dash pieces because only one or two people were interested. 

So if you are even remotely interested in having your dash overlayed with CF vinyl, send me a pm and I'll let you know the details once I have everything straightened out.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

So I've gotten 3 responses so far. 

One setback, at least for cruzeman for sure... Currently it seems online retailers of gm genuine parts are out of shift plates for manual transmissions. I'll have to check with my local dealership to see if they have different connections and get them to quote me a price as well.

But what I've told the few people that responded is so: Its looking like it will come out to around $150 because the price of parts and material is around ~$100-$110. In all honesty though, I'd be willing to lower the price if more people are interested. 

For the automatic transmission, which I was able to get price quotes for, I would be willing to credit $60 for clean, undamaged parts which is the cost of the parts.

I haven't looked into shipping details yet or anything so those prices may not be firm. But give me a week or so to finalize my own commitment and at that point finalize financial details.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Gregadeaux said:


> So I've gotten 3 responses so far.
> 
> One setback, at least for cruzeman for sure... Currently it seems online retailers of gm genuine parts are out of shift plates for manual transmissions. I'll have to check with my local dealership to see if they have different connections and get them to quote me a price as well.
> 
> ...


do you know the part numbers for them?


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't have them here at work but I believe I have them at home.

But here is a link to the site that has the parts for the cheapest.

Parts are:
-Console
--Center Console
---Shift Panel
and
-Instrument Panel
--Instrument Panel Components
---Center bezel

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wonder if there is a dark red/black style carbon fiber to match my red/black interior? does anyone know if there is such a thing?

edit: i googled searched and cannot find anything that im picturing in my head...ugh


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

This too red? DECALFX.com! 3D RED Carbon Fiber Vinyl! Looks Realistic with WEAVES! Low cost, high quality vinyl film overlay sheets! Textured for hoods, custom interior dash trim moulding! 3M Di-Noc Dinoc wrap

Or were you looking for like red and black looking like they were woven together?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I think so, I was hoping for dark red somehow with black thru it. Kind hard to describe but I can picture it in my head.


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea I can't find anything like that. I think I know what your are picturing, like mostly red but some thin black lines woven through?

I can't really find ones that are multiple colors. Here is what 3M seems to offer 3M? DI-NOC? Architectural Finishes - Carbon


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Im in the middle of wrapping the silver trim. This is the top piece, its really not hard. Patience is the key


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Oops


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just ordered a huge sheet from
3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber Vinyl | Carbon Fiber Gear

$36 included shipping


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I just ordered a huge sheet from
> 3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber Vinyl | Carbon Fiber Gear
> 
> $36 included shipping


Is that 12x48? I paid 19 dollars for this size on eBay.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I think so. I'm not a fan of ebay, I'd rather buy directly from some kind of retailer, but obviously you can beat my price


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Metrodecals.com is where I bought mine but it was thru eBay. Based in Michigan


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Well here it is, FYI the red in my interior us much darker then the picture shows.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would be up to sending mine in exchange for a wrapped set! How much would that be, Gregadeaux? Shipping would be to Virginia Beach... Also, has anyone tried to do the silver on the steering wheel? I would LOVE that in cf...


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks sharp! Good one!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Did we already discuss how you got the plastic peices off the car? I don't see a way without prying them off


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

You pry them. Really not hard at all. I just went on the right side and popped off one and then slowly pulled to pop off others.

There is like two clips on the top of each side, one in the center at the point, and then 2 clips on each side between the others.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to do the black pieces on steering wheel that has the cruise control and radio buttons in. It looks to me like they will have to be done on the car since I'm not really crazy about trying to remove from car. Any suggestions ?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys, guess what I found?








2011+ CHEVY CRUZE DOUBLE DIN DASH KIT 99-3011S NEW | eBay

AND

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-CHEVY-CRUZ...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b39f2005


----------



## Gregadeaux (Jun 23, 2011)

Definitely not the same part as in the car. Unless that is two parts combined, which then I wouldn't trust that it would fit properly. Look for pictures earlier in the thread for what that upper piece looks like.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Correct, not the same because all of the factory buttons on that panel come out and the black section is replaced along with the silver. All factory unit pieces are replaced by your new double din or single din and cubby.


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you use any heat to apply this or does it lay nicely around the curves? Also are you going to do the silver on the steering wheel too? Is that trim just clipped in as well?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Rysjimmy1994 said:


> Did you use any heat to apply this or does it lay nicely around the curves? Also are you going to do the silver on the steering wheel too? Is that trim just clipped in as well?


Im leaving the silver on wheel but covering the plastic surrounding buttons on wheel


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Well here it is, FYI the red in my interior us much darker then the picture shows.


Looks good! I am OCD so I would have to line up the orientation of the weave! would take me forever!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

It wasn't possible with the 1x4 ft piece I had


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I think Im goign to give it a shot... I really hate silver...


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Metrodecals.com is where I bought mine but it was thru eBay. Based in Michigan


I was looking at the website and they have a sample pack for $2.99. How hard is it to remove if I wanted to try and see what I liked best?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

alex725 said:


> I was looking at the website and they have a sample pack for $2.99. How hard is it to remove if I wanted to try and see what I liked best?


Ditto


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Ditto


it peels off, my son wrapped his cell phone and then took it off and redid it and he didnt have a problem


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Very good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I was looking at their pricing, if anyone needs small amounts I have some. I got a sheet of 60X72 for only 92$ delivered. Typically its in the 100 range though.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> it peels off, my son wrapped his cell phone and then took it off and redid it and he didnt have a problem


thank you, very good to know! Im not sure which one I like so to be able to leave it on for a day and see which one I like best is very helpful!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just installed steering wheel and arm rest carbon fiber stickers from ebay.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I love how yall are doing this..I want to find just a plain red sheed and maybe thinking of doing this to my cruze...I am not that big on the silver/grey in my black Cruze.

Oh and for not using E-bay...you can try ordering from www.decalfx.com they seem to have a HUGE selection of colors!


----------



## JASONandECHO (May 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Water is used to help apply the wrap, same with the Grafxwerks overlays, I used water and it made the wrap a little bit more playble. I am thinking of trying it out, but lets jsut say i do apply it and it doesnt stick on the way i want it to...how would i be able to remove the wrap? im guessing water or it jsut peels right off? any help would be sweet
> 
> thanks,


Hey dude, I work for a wrap shop in Virginia, and we do custom wraps all day long. Recently did a bunch of Ferrari interior parts in carbon fiber, and the company vehicle is a BMW with carbon fiber wrapped roof and the body is done in matte black. We even wrapped the dish of the wheel with printed gloss, printed yellow with the company name written in black. Check out the pictures of some of them, including the BMW at www.agwraps.com 

Water is one thing we never use, it reduces the integrity of the adhesive. You'll end up with much less endurance. The trick for making it plyable for complex curves is to apply heat. Heat is your best friend in any wrap. We use map gas blow torches at agwraps, but a standard hair dryer at the highest setting will give enough heat to do the trick.

The trick is to heat the entire area, not just a small section of it. Only the heating sections will stretch, so you want a uniform stretching. Get it hot and floppy like butter, then wait two or three seconds, then wrap. Wrap quickly because the heat wears off quickly. Once it's wrapped, you can pull it up and try again or apply pressure with a soft squeegee (prevents scratching) to lock it in place...which still can be pulled up, but some extra stretching may occur. If it ever stretches too far, apply a little heat and give it slack and it will contract back up, although you can't keep doing it.

Hope these tips help for you and anyone else considering a vinyl wrap on all or a section of their car! -Jason


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

JASONandECHO said:


> Hey dude, I work for a wrap shop in Virginia, and we do custom wraps all day long. Recently did a bunch of Ferrari interior parts in carbon fiber, and the company vehicle is a BMW with carbon fiber wrapped roof and the body is done in matte black. We even wrapped the dish of the wheel with printed gloss, printed yellow with the company name written in black. Check out the pictures of some of them, including the BMW at www.agwraps.com
> 
> Water is one thing we never use, it reduces the integrity of the adhesive. You'll end up with much less endurance. The trick for making it plyable for complex curves is to apply heat. Heat is your best friend in any wrap. We use map gas blow torches at agwraps, but a standard hair dryer at the highest setting will give enough heat to do the trick.
> 
> ...



Hey! I live over near Oceana! I'm looking into getting some wrap work, where could I come see you at?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

WARNING..... do not buy knockoff di noc. I purchased the store brand from metro restyling because they claimed it to be so much better then the 3m. this crap leaves glue all over your fingers and forget about trying to remove the film because it leaves glue all over the item you are wrapping. And finally its way to flimsy and next to impossible to work with!!!!!


----------

